# Homemade nightlight



## Optik49 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone else use their light, as a homemade nightlight? 
I was playing around with a new camera and I thought you guys 
might enjoy these photos. 
 :wave:


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 8, 2007)

:twothumbsgood pics!:thumbsup:

thanks


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice!!!


I lov doing that at clubs and some bars 


Always gets a funny response!!


----------



## Cornkid (Jul 10, 2007)

the bars should consider using low heat-emitting LEDs to advertise their products, as well as spice up the atmosphere.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 10, 2007)

Very cool! I hope you don't mind, but I liked your idea enough that I thought I would have some fun and try it myself.

This first one is a water bottle with the green LEDs of my Streamlight Twin-Task 2-L Buckmaster.






This one is the same light on incan mode...






This is the incan through the lid of an orange juice gallon jug...






And the same light through the bottom of the OJ jug...






One gallon water bottle...






Jim Beam bottle...






Some artsy bottle my wife bought, not really sure what is in it, with the Twin-Task shining through it...






The same artsy bottle with my 4D Mag with Mag LED...






Fun stuff. I may have to try other liquids and other bottles just to see what kind of pics I can get.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are some more pics from my modded Minimag shining through...





















Ok, just kidding about the Minimag thing. It was actually my cheap "1.5 million candlepower spot light."


----------



## Optik49 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice photos :thumbsup:


----------

